# Doggy Smell



## Rumur (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have another choice but to sometimes keep my dogs in the garage. I have 3 huge labs and I haven't been able to find anything to eliminate the dog smell in there. It's pretty powerful. The dogs can be clean and the garage will still smell after they have spent a whole day or night out there. Do you guys know of anything or any tricks?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 30, 2008)

How do you stop a dog from smelling?  Put a clothespin on his nose.

You can improve ventillation, or get them beds with washable covers...  other than that, not much you can do.  Or get used to it.

--Bushytails


----------



## Stann (Oct 1, 2008)

Hella air fresheners.


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Oct 26, 2008)

Rumur said:


> I don't have another choice but to sometimes keep my dogs in the garage. I have 3 huge labs and I haven't been able to find anything to eliminate the dog smell in there. It's pretty powerful. The dogs can be clean and the garage will still smell after they have spent a whole day or night out there. Do you guys know of anything or any tricks?




the smell you are experiencing is from the bacteria growing within your whole garage but maily in your floor. 

The solution is a seamless flooring system. Not your HD type but one that has an antibacterial treatment such as Bio Pruf. Most kennels and animal hospitals are spec'd with these type of flooring systems. 

Your smell will be gone. Animal defication will not penetrate this flooring system. Bacterial will not have a home to breed or spread.


----------

